# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  the 18th of september

## Ty

How do you say  
her birthday is the 18th of September? 
(sorry I am really bad with french numbers) 
Thanks

----------


## Spiderkat

> How do you say  
> her birthday is the 18th of September? 
> (sorry I am really bad with french numbers) 
> Thanks

 We say "son* anniversaire est le 18 septembre". 
*"son" without any context doesn't tell whether you're talking about a male or a female person but if everybody knows who you are talking about then you may say it that way otherwise you may say "son anniversaire

----------


## Ty

OK thanks.

----------

